# كيف يكون الصيام في الديانة المسيحية ؟؟



## آمــــــــــار (18 فبراير 2010)

*مرحبا*

*حبيت بس أسأل من باب الفضول ... كيف يكون الصيام في الديانة المسيحية ؟؟*

*ومتى يبتدوون المسيحين بالصيام ؟*
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 فبراير 2010)

ادخلي الموضع ده هتلاقي رد علي سؤالك

الصوم وتعريفه لقداسه البابا


----------



## آمــــــــــار (19 فبراير 2010)

*عفوا انا ابي منك انت الاجابة كشخص مسيحي وليس رجال الدين *

*واهم بس سؤالين اعتقد تقدر الاجابة بنفسك من غير رجال الدين*

*حبيت بس أسأل من باب الفضول ... كيف يكون الصيام في الديانة المسيحية ؟؟

ومتى يبتدوون المسيحين بالصيام ؟

*​


----------



## epsalmos (19 فبراير 2010)

*الاصوام باختصار شديد جدا .. فقط لاعطاء فكره عامه


صوم الميلاد:
و هو 43  يوما قبل عيد الميلاد

الصوم الكبير: 55 يوم

صوم الاباء الرسل

صوم السيده العذراء

صوم الاربعاء و الجمعه اسبوعيا

اصوام خاصه او فرديه ...


طقس الصوم:
انقطاع من منتصف الليل يعنى حوالى 12 نصف الليل .. الافطار يختلف من شخص الى شخص و من صوم الى صوم .. لكن غالبا ما يتراوح فى الفتره من بعد الظهيره الى الغروب ...
و يكون الافطار على طعام خالى من اى دسم حيوانى ...

سلام المسيح
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2010)

طب هل يا ابسالموس الصيام الانقطاعي دا اكل بس ولا اكل و ميه كمان انقطاعي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## آمــــــــــار (19 فبراير 2010)

*شاكرة مرورك الكريم*​


----------



## epsalmos (19 فبراير 2010)

*


+gospel of truth+ قال:



			طب هل يا ابسالموس الصيام الانقطاعي دا اكل بس ولا اكل و ميه كمان انقطاعي

سلام و نعمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا الانقطاع يكون  انقطاع تام ...عن الطعام و الماء ...

بس المهم فى الصوم هو ضبط النفس و الحواس و اللسان .. و الاستفاده بالوقت فى الصلاه و قراءه الكتاب  و عمل الخير ...ده الجزء الايجابى فى الصوم

فى كتاب للبابا شنوده اسمه روحانية الصوم ... فى مقالات عميقه عن الصوم و اصوله الكتابيه و و و 

و فى كتاب تانى جميل جدا اسمه بستان الروح للانبا يوانس المتنيح  على ما اتذكر ان الصوم موجود فى الجزء الاول منه ...من اروع الكتب الروحيه اللى بحبها

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2010)

ماشي يا ابسالموس

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

بجد اهم من كل الاكل و مش عارف ايه و الحكايات دي هي النفس 
يعني الحكاية مش متعلقة بتنضيف البطن بقدر تنظيف العقل و القلب و الروح 
هنستفاد ايه لو صمنا النهار كلو و في النهاية بقت نفوسنا زي ما هي 
او صمنا كل النهار و افطرنا على منسف او على خاروف مشوي 
هنحس بالفقراء و الي عم يعانو ازاي ؟؟؟

و ايه انت هتفرق بعد الصوم اذا رجعت زي ماكنت 

ابونا في الكنيسة يقلنا صوم عن كل الخطايا و افطر على المحبة 

و كنت دايما اسألو ايه يعني فهمت بعدين انو قصده زي ماصمت افطر 
و معناها الصيام الي صمتو خليه يمتد صوم عن العادات السيئة و خليها تستمر 

ده احسن صيام


----------

